# hinchapelotas



## joseluisblanco

Disculpen los amables moderadores la mala palabra, pero es una cuestión de necesidad.
En Argentina, hinchapelotas, hinchahuevos, rompehuevos, hinchaquinotos, etc.
No tengo la menor idea para traducir esto al inglés.
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Hace falta un poco más de contexto pero un término que yo he escuchado para referirse a una mujer que pudiera quedar en en esa clasificación es "ball buster" (no sé si se escribe junto o separado).


----------



## lapachis8

Hola
¿Y un hombre no puede ser "ball buster" también? 
Se me ocurre "a pain in the ass"
o "a ball ache", pero éste es más British y se aplica más a una situación que a una persona.
saludos


----------



## SmallJosie

I agree with pain in the ass ... or pain in the arse


----------



## ausum

To natives, an *"hinchapelotas"* is a slang to name a kind of person who finds pleasure at bugging and bothering people.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Please, déjenme aclarar que no necesita contexto; estas palabras son de uso corriente (aunque vulgarismos) en la región del Río de la Plata.


----------



## natasha2000

ausum said:


> To natives, an *"hinchapelotas"* is a slang to name a kind of person who finds pleasure at bugging and bothering people.


 
A ver, yo diría que esto es "tocapelotas". Un hinchapelotas es un pesao. 
"Pain in the ass" is maybe the most appropriate expresion, since it is as colloquial as "hinchapelotas".

Chau!
Nat.


----------



## lily8

A milder option: 

A pain in the neck.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Gracias a todos, creo que me quedo con pain in the ass, o con pain in the neck.


----------



## alfajor

Hinchapelotas = _*ball-buster*_.

Dos términos menos vulgares serían los sustantivos _*nudnik*_ (EEUU de yiddish) y _*nudge*_.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Quizá quepa una aclaración. En mi opinión, la connotación básica deñ argentinísimo "hinchapelotas" es la de la insistencia. En eso se diferencia un poco del "tocapelotas" o "tocanarices" peninsular. Un hinchapelotas es una persona que molesta a otra por su insistencia, sea ésta mera molestia o aunque útil en principio, excesiva. La voluntad de molestar no es esencial para ser un "hinchapelotas", la insistencia sí.
Y no insistiré.


----------



## joseluisblanco

rafajuntoalmar: es cierto lo que dices. Aunque llega un punto, con el significado de las palabras informales, en que todo se desvirtúa. Como _boludo,_ que de ser un insulto pasó a ser un símbolo de identidad


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

En España es 'un 'tocapelotas' - o también, 'un tocacojones'.

En inglés (además de las mencionadas);

- Bugger
- Motherfucker
- Sucker



joseluisblanco said:


> Please, déjenme aclarar que no necesita contexto; estas palabras son de uso corriente (aunque vulgarismos) en la región del Río de la Plata.



José Luis, deberías darnos una frase de contexto - ya se entiende que es de uso común en Argentina, pero los que no vivimos en Argentina no sabemos cómo se usa...



rafajuntoalmar said:


> Un hinchapelotas es una persona que molesta a otra por su insistencia, sea ésta mera molestia o aunque útil en principio, excesiva. La voluntad de molestar no es esencial para ser un "hinchapelotas", la insistencia sí.



Yo diría que en España eso es 'un pesado', o 'un palizas'. También, 'un plomo', o 'un plomazo'.

Más coloquialmente, 'un coñazo'. O 'un mamón' (vulgar).


----------



## Bevj

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> En inglés (además de las mencionadas);
> 
> - Bugger
> - Motherfucker
> - Sucker



_Bugger_ y _motherfucker_ son de un tono muy distinto.  Y no significan 'tocapelotas' o 'pain in the ass'.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Me gusta lo de "pesado" y "pain in the neck".
Por cierto, también hay frases del tipo "no (me) hinches las pelotas/bolas", "¡qué hinchaovarios!", "dejá de hincharme las pelotas/ los ovarios", "no me hinches más", "no seas hincha", "¡qué hincha es este nene!", etc.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> "no seas hincha", "¡qué hincha es este nene!", etc.



¡Qué bueno, Lyrica...!

Lo de 'hincha' lo he oído en alguna ocasión, y recuerdo que me causó cierta perplejidad, porque no lo entendía en el contexto... 

Y es que en España 'hincha' sólo se refiere a 'los hinchas del fútbol', los 'forofos'...


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Bevj said:


> _Bugger_ y _motherfucker_ son de un tono muy distinto.



Depende del tono con que se digan...   

Si le llamas a alguien 'hinchapelotas' en una discusión, y con tono de enfado, significa lo mismo que '¡Gilipollas!' o '¡Mamón!' - que son 'Motherfucker!', o 'Sucker!'




Bevj said:


> Y no significan 'tocapelotas' o 'pain in the ass'.



No... Pero aquí de lo que estamos hablando es de 'hinchapelotas' - no se sus sinónimos o traducciones...

El Collins define 'bugger' como 'contemptible' o 'difficult' - yo diría que es muy cercano a lo discutido aquí...


*(*) Collings English
- Bugger
British English *
2. slang
a person or thing considered to be contemtible, unpleasant or difficult

Bugger definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary


----------



## Gabriel

En cuanto a su significado (no así su tono), _hinchapelotas _y sus palabras hermanas quiere decir insoportable, intolerable, insufrible (dicho de una persona muy molesta), por lo que en inglés sería _unbearable, insufferable_.

Teniendo en cuenta esto, creo que "pain in the ass" sería una muy buena aproximación, tanto por significado como por tono.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Sí, de acuerdo...

'Pain in the arse / ass / neck' es probablemente la más cercana - pero ello no invalida las otras posibilidades.

Por otra parte, fíjate que 'hinchapelotas' se suele usar como nombre (con el artículo 'un'), no como adjetivo;

'¡Es un hinchapelotas!'

Por eso, para su traducción, hay que tratar de buscar un nombre, como 'pain in the arse', o similares.

Las equivalencias que tú diste, de 'unbearable' o 'insufferable', sin embargo, son adjetivos - quiere decir que no se pueden usar igual en las frases. Se insertan y funcionan en ellas de modo distinto.

Sí recogen la idea, el significado del término... Pero no sirven directamente como traducciones, porque exigen darles un giro, antes de introducirlas en la oración.


----------



## elianecanspeak

SmallJosie said:


> I agree with pain in the ass ... or pain in the arse


"Pain in the *ass*" (USA), "paine in the *arse*"(UK).


----------



## joseluisblanco

Gracias a todos. Creo que lo mejor de este hilo es la diversidad de opciones, algunas muy bien significadas. Es cierto, debería haberdado algún contexto, pero cada uno se lo inventó o lo supuso, y entonces queda un muy buen catálogo/thesaurus para que quien guste aproveche.
Y corto acá, no sea que al _boludo_ lo tomen por _hinchapelotas._
Saludos


----------



## Gabriel

joseluisblanco said:


> Y corto acá, no sea que al _boludo_ lo tomen por _hinchapelotas._



¡Cashate, gil de cuarta!


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Siempre creí que las imágenes de "ball breaking, busting, etc" para indicar extrema molestia existían en inglés. 
Existirán otras opciones más idiomáticas, pero una traducción literal de "romper las pelotas" será entendida por cualquier angloparlante, estoy casi seguro. Y éste entenderá inmediatamente su registro vulgar y color local.


----------



## franzjekill

rafajuntoalmar said:


> La voluntad de molestar no es esencial para ser un "hinchapelotas", la insistencia sí.


De acuerdo, totalmente, con lo primero. Sobre lo segundo: la insistencia es muy común en un hinchapelotas (o hinchabolas, como también decimos nosotros), claro que sí. El niño que pide chiquicientas veces que quiere una cosa, por poner un ejemplo. Sin embargo, entiendo que no es esencial. Una persona hipercrítica es también un hinchapelotas. No insiste en algo, sino que repite un comportamiento que termina siendo muy molesto. Sale a comer, por ejemplo, y en todo lo que le sirven encuentra defecto. En mi zona, al menos, puede ser catalogada como un hinchapelotas.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

franzjekill said:


> De acuerdo, totalmente, con lo primero. Sobre lo segundo: la insistencia es muy común en un hinchapelotas (o hinchabolas, como también decimos nosotros), claro que sí. El niño que pide chiquicientas veces que quiere una cosa, por poner un ejemplo. Sin embargo, entiendo que no es esencial. Una persona hipercrítica es también un hinchapelotas. No insiste en algo, sino que repite un comportamiento que termina siendo muy molesto. Sale a comer, por ejemplo, y en todo lo que le sirven encuentra defecto. En mi zona, al menos, puede ser catalogada como un hinchapelotas.


En efecto, franzjekill. Puede que "insistencia" sea una palabra demasiado específica y "comportamiento repetitivo", que es más general, se ajuste mejor a la idea.
Saludos,

Rafa


----------



## sarah_

@franzjekill, @rafajuntoalmar, por lo que explicáis es exactamente igual que nuestro "tocapelotas":
Alguien que saca de quicio, que hace perder los nervios, alguien irritante o molesto (por lo que sea).


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Depende del tono con que se digan...
> Si le llamas a alguien 'hinchapelotas' en una discusión, y con tono de enfado, significa lo mismo que '¡Gilipollas!' o '¡Mamón!' - que son 'Motherfucker!', o 'Sucker!'


No tiene nada que ver con gilipollas o mamón, independientemente del tono con el que se pronuncien.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Esto dice el DLE de 'mamón' (tercera acepción) - no puedo argumentarte el uso más allá de ello...


*(*) DLE 
- Mamón*
3. m. y f. U. c. insulto. U. t. c. adj.

mamón, mamona | Diccionario de la lengua española


Sobre 'gilipollas', sí, mujer...

- Gilipollas > Necio > Terco > Hinchapelotas

El DLE define 'gilipollas' como 'necio o estúpido'.

Y si buscas 'necio', encontrarás en su tercera acepción la definición de 'terco o porfiado en lo que hace o dice'.

Que, sin duda, se corresponde exactamente, como yo mismo indiqué, al significado de 'insistencia' o 'comportamiento repetitivo'.

Yo diría que coincide exactamente, casi al pie de la letra, con la interpretación que tú misma diste, por cierto...;


sarah_ said:


> *Alguien que saca de quicio,* que hace perder los nervios, alguien irritante o molesto (por lo que sea).




*(*) DLE
- Gilipollas*
1. adj. malson. Esp. *Necio* o estúpido. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.

gilipollas | Diccionario de la lengua española


*(*) DLE
- Necio*
1. adj. Ignorante y que no sabe lo que podía o debía saber. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. Falto de inteligencia o de razón. U. t. c. s.
*3. adj. Terco y porfiado en lo que hace o dice. U. t. c. s.*

necio, necia | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## TheCrociato91

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Siempre creí que las imágenes de "ball breaking, busting, etc" para indicar extrema molestia existían en inglés.
> Existirán otras opciones más idiomáticas, pero una traducción literal de "romper las pelotas" será entendida por cualquier angloparlante, estoy casi seguro. Y éste entenderá inmediatamente su registro vulgar y color local.


Eso habrá que preguntárselo a los nativos. Yo solo he oído expresiones como break/bust someone's balls en boca de estadounidenses de origen italiano, como calco de la expresión italiana (que es la equivalente de romper las pelotas, usada en Latinoamérica). No creo que sea una expresión universal en inglés, aunque quizá se entienda. Recuerdo un vídeo en el que el recién fallecido John Peter Sloan, quien enseñaba inglés a italianos, explicaba la expresión italiana a sus compatriotas británicos, con lo cual dudo que se use en Inglaterra.


----------



## Bevj

Por favor recordemos que en este viejo hilo se pidió *la traducción al inglés de hinchapelotas.*
Una lista de sinónimos en español no cabe en este hilo.  Gracias.


----------



## Ferrol

She/he is always pissing me/ people off
He/she is a nitpicker


----------



## elroy

Ferrol said:


> She/he is always pissing me/ people off
> He/she is a nitpicker


 These are very different.  If someone is always pissing you off (or pissing people off), that could be for any reason -- it doesn't necessarily mean they're nitpicky.  Being nitpicky is a very specific trait -- it means that you fixate on small or trivial things in an obnoxious or annoying way.  Someone who is nitpicky may not necessarily be someone who is always pissing people off; perhaps they only mildly bother people, and not all the time. 

I'm not sure which of these is closer to the Argentinian expression; to be honest, I'm not totally clear on the meaning despite the many posts in this thread.


----------



## Gabriel

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Sobre 'gilipollas', sí, mujer...
> 
> - Gilipollas > Necio > Terco > Hinchapelotas
> 
> El DLE define 'gilipollas' como 'necio o estúpido'.
> 
> Y si buscas 'necio', encontrarás en su tercera acepción la definición de 'terco o porfiado en lo que hace o dice'.
> 
> Que, sin duda, se corresponde exactamente, como yo mismo indiqué, al significado de 'insistencia' o 'comportamiento repetitivo'.
> 
> Yo diría que coincide exactamente, casi al pie de la letra, con la interpretación que tú misma diste, por cierto...;



Estoy totalmente en desacuerdo.

Una persona que no escucha opiniones, que tiene la mente cerrada, que se mantiene en su posición a pesar de que la evidencia muestra que está equivocada, es un necio, un terco, un porfiado (y supongo que por lo tanto un gilipollas dada la definición que acercas), pero definitivamente no tiene por qué se un hinchapelotas molesto insoportable irritante que te saca de las casillas con sus comportamientos reiterados.

(Disculpa Bevj, pero ese comentario puede traer errores de interpretación y por lo tanto de traducción)


----------



## Magazine

elroy said:


> to be honest, I'm not totally clear on the meaning despite the many posts in this thread.


Para resumir y aclarar, abajo hay varias opciones perfectamente válidas.



SmallJosie said:


> pain in the arse


 


ausum said:


> *"hinchapelotas"* is a slang to name a kind of person who finds pleasure at bugging and bothering people.





lily8 said:


> A pain in the neck.





Cerros de Úbeda said:


> - Bugger
> - Motherfucker
> - Sucker


Totalmente inaceptables en este contexto.


Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> "pesado" y "pain in the neck".


----------



## Ferrol

Según el DLE de la r.a.e.

hinchapelotas
1. adj. vulg. coloq. Arg. y Ur. Dicho de una persona: Que molesta y fastidia. U. t. c. s.
A pain in the neck/arse en mi humilde opinión , aunque puede, claro, valer , es más proximo a "es un pesado/un coñazo", que a un "hinchapelotas" (o a un tocapelotas/tocahuevos que son más usados por donde vivo')

Sugiero  que "nagging pest" puede ser un término más adecuado


----------



## elroy

I asked a native speaker of Argentinian Spanish who's been living in the US for many years, and she said "pain in the butt."


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Ferrol said:


> Sugiero  que "nagging pest" puede ser un término más adecuado



Claro...  

Otras:
'A total / complete nuisance'
'A blistering idiot!'
'A nudnik'  (from Yiddish)


----------



## elroy

Ferrol said:


> "nagging pest"


 In American English, we say "nag" (as a noun).  

But I think "pain in the ass/butt/neck" is better because it's more all-encompassing.  "nag" is more specific.


----------



## Ferrol

Es que "tocapelotas" es algo más especifico que "un pesado". Es alguien que de manera activa se dedica a molestar a la gente.Por eso me parece más fuerte que "a pain in the neck/arse"


----------



## elroy

Ferrol said:


> Es alguien que de manera activa se dedica a molestar a la gente.


 Hmmm..."nag" is still too specific.  "Nagging" is a specific type of "bothering."

Can you elaborate a bit on what you mean by "_de manera activa se dedica a molestar_"?  It would be great if you could give an example of someone who is "pesado" but not "tocapelotas"/"hinchapelotas," and explain why.


----------



## Magazine

elroy said:


> if you could give an example of someone who is "pesado" but not "tocapelotas"/"hinchapelotas," and explain why.


El típico pesado que persigue a las mujeres en una boda y no las deja en paz. 
Un pesado que intenta convencerte que le acompañes al cine aunque no te apetezca mucho. 

Somebody who goes on and on about something, but a "hinchapelotas" is the nasty guy who get's really nasty if he doesn't get you to do what he wants.


----------



## Ferrol

Un pesado es , por ejemplo, alguien que tiene por costumbre extenderse hablando de cosas que no tienen interés para sus interlocutores, y que a menudo se las  han oído contar mil  veces (recuerdos de su infancia, teorías sobre la pandemia del COVID19....). El hinchapelotas, no se limita a eso sino que disfruta haciendo continuas observaciones  que son molestas para sus interlocutores.Por ejemplo, le dice a una persona que es un hincha acérrimo del Barcelona "Lástima del empate con el Atletico de Madrid (de hoy mismo). Ahora lo teneis muy complicado para evitar  que
el Real Madrid se lleve la liga.Es que , claro con 33 años, Messi ya no es el de antes ¿No crees?"


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Yo sólo sé que los padres suelen decirle a sus hijos cuando no paran de pedir que les compren algo: "¡basta, no seas hincha/hinchapelota!". En ese contexto yo pienso en "being a pain in the neck".


----------



## elroy

Thanks for the examples!  I know this may not be satisfactory, but here are ways I might express these ideas depending on the context.  Note that I've used verbs, instead of nouns, in all of them!

This may or may not mean that there's not a single satisfactory translation that will work in every context! 


Magazine said:


> the nasty guy who get's really nasty if he doesn't get you to do what he wants


 He won't stop *pestering/harrassing *you.
He *won't get off your back*. 


Ferrol said:


> le dice a una persona que es un hincha acérrimo del Barcelona "Lástima del empate con el Atletico de Madrid (de hoy mismo). Ahora lo teneis muy complicado para evitar que
> el Real Madrid se lleve la liga.Es que , claro con 33 años, Messi ya no es el de antes ¿No crees?"


 He'll keep *rubbing it in*.
He *won't get off your back*. [same as above]


Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> los padres suelen decirle a sus hijos cuando no paran de pedir que les compren algo: "¡basta, no seas hincha/hinchapelota!"


 Stop *nagging*!


----------



## joseluisblanco

Muy revelador lo aportado por los foreros.
Alguna vez oí _*to break someone's balls*_, como en "Don´t break my balls!" Esa es la *acción*. Bueno, *ser* un hinchapelotas es *conferirle* al mencionado el oficio de dedicarse a hinchar/romper las pelotas, fastidiar por la insistencia y la falta de oportunismo.
Hay matices en las traducciones, pero tal vez son inevitables.
Saludos


----------

